# Trackstand üben



## Black-Under (13. August 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin im Moment daran den Trackstand zu üben. Ich habe damit angefangen, dass ich das Vorderrad vor eine Wand stelle und dann versuche das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Mittlerweile kann ich auf diese Art wenn ich einen guten Tag habe bis zu einer Minute balancieren.
Nur wenn ich das ganze ohne Wand probiere, also mit Bremse gelingt mir das maximal 10 Sekunden.
Wo dran liegt das? Macht das bischen Reibung zur Wand soviel aus?
Wie kann ich am besten weiter üben, soll ich an der Wand solange weiterüben bis ich es im Schlaf kann und dann erst ohne üben.
Oder jetzt direkt ohne Wand anfangen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. August 2020)

Du schaust zu dicht vor's Rad: Druck auf's vordere Pedal und Fixpunkt in +/- 20m Entfernung suchen.
Dann geht's leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (13. August 2020)

Na die Wand macht da schon einiges aus. Schräg an einer Steigung ist es sicherlich am einfachsten zu erlernen.

Ich hab nach vielen Jahren Radfahren festgestellt, dass ich den Trackstand immer falsch gemacht habe. Ging zwar trotzdem ganz gut (so Ampelphase etc.) aber irgendwie hat das viel zu viel Konzentration erfordert.
Problem war, dass ich immer die Bremsen blockiert hatte und dann starr auf der Stelle balanciert habe. Dass das auch anders geht und es lächerlich viel einfacher ist, wenn man dem Vorderrad paar Zentimeter Spiel lässt, hab ich nur durch Zufall gesehen und kam mir dann reichlich dumm vor.

Daher so machen wie Robert das sagt. Ohne Bremse an einer Schräge mit Druck aufs Pedal ausgleichen. Im Flachen nimmt man dann natürlich die Bremse zu Hilfe.

PS: Mir fällt es am leichtesten wenn ich direkt aufs Vorderrad schaue, aber das ist sicherlich Geschmacks-/Gewöhnungssache


----------



## Black-Under (13. August 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Na die Wand macht da schon einiges aus. Schräg an einer Steigung ist es sicherlich am einfachsten zu erlernen.
> 
> Ich hab nach vielen Jahren Radfahren festgestellt, dass ich den Trackstand immer falsch gemacht habe. Ging zwar trotzdem ganz gut (so Ampelphase etc.) aber irgendwie hat das viel zu viel Konzentration erfordert.
> Problem war, dass ich immer die Bremsen blockiert hatte und dann starr auf der Stelle balanciert habe. Dass das auch anders geht und es lächerlich viel einfacher ist, wenn man dem Vorderrad paar Zentimeter Spiel lässt, hab ich nur durch Zufall gesehen und kam mir dann reichlich dumm vor.
> ...


Ja ich möchte es aber gerade auf einer Ebene können. Um im Trail wenn ich mir eine Abfahr angeschaut habe, eben nach dem Aufsteigen im Trackstand erst kurz stehe, also keinen Anlauf mehr brauche um ideal auf dem Rad zu stehen.


----------



## ylfcm (13. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ja ich möchte es aber gerade auf einer Ebene können.



Ja, offensichtlich... Aber es ging doch hier um üben und nicht um können? Da hilf mMn ne Schräge deutlich besser als ne Wand


----------



## Black-Under (13. August 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Ja, offensichtlich... Aber es ging doch hier um üben und nicht um können? Da hilf mMn ne Schräge deutlich besser als ne Wand


Ok verstanden.  ?


----------



## mad raven (13. August 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> PS: Mir fällt es am leichtesten wenn ich direkt aufs Vorderrad schaue, aber das ist sicherlich Geschmacks-/Gewöhnungssache


ich gucke normalerweise eher weit gerade aus und lasse gebe mir so ein Bierdeckel Platz wie weit sich das Rad bewegen darf. Finde ich deutlich einfacher und ist auch die normale Ansage beim Slacklinen (Punkt weit weg suchen).  Ich merke was ähnliches beim Manual. wenn der Blick runter geht habe ich Orobleme mit dem Gleichgewicht.
Anderseits kenne ich Ansagen vom BMX wie 'Augen auf's Vorderrad'. 

Üben würde ich für's erste auch an einer Schräge. Lenker leicht einschlagen und mit Pedaldruck dagegenhalten. Ob Lenker links oder rechts hängt von der Fussstellung und Vorlieben ab.

hier finde ich's gut erklärt:


----------



## Black-Under (13. August 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> ich gucke normalerweise eher weit gerade aus und lasse gebe mir so ein Bierdeckel Platz wie weit sich das Rad bewegen darf. Finde ich deutlich einfacher und ist auch die normale Ansage beim Slacklinen (Punkt weit weg suchen).  Ich merke was ähnliches beim Manual. wenn der Blick runter geht habe ich Orobleme mit dem Gleichgewicht.
> Anderseits kenne ich Ansagen vom BMX wie 'Augen auf's Vorderrad'.
> 
> Üben würde ich für's erste auch an einer Schräge. Lenker leicht einschlagen und mit Pedaldruck dagegenhalten. Ob Lenker links oder rechts hängt von der Fussstellung und Vorlieben ab.
> ...


ein schönes Video danach werde ich mal weitermachen.


----------



## ylfcm (13. August 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> ich gucke normalerweise eher weit gerade aus und lasse gebe mir so ein Bierdeckel Platz wie weit sich das Rad bewegen darf. Finde ich deutlich einfacher und ist auch die normale Ansage beim Slacklinen (Punkt weit weg suchen).  Ich merke was ähnliches beim Manual. wenn der Blick runter geht habe ich Orobleme mit dem Gleichgewicht.


Ich glaub irgendwann ist es egal wo man hinschaut, hauptsache der Blick ist irgendwie starr. Meist hat man ja sowieso etwas auf das man blickt. Sei es die rote Ampel oder der bevorstehende Trailanfang. Kann mich aber dran erinnern, dass Blick in die Ferne damals beim Manual lernen gut geholfen hat

Hab das Video jetzt nur mal überflogen, weils Datenvolumen knapp ist, aber das sah schon genau richtig aus. Da sieht man auch gut was ich meine mit Bremse dauerhaft zu vs. Rad etwas vor und zurück wandern lassen.

Ist alles ne Frage der Zeit&Übung. Das Schöne ist aber, dass man das wirklich mit jedem Rad und überall üben kann


----------



## mad raven (13. August 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> hauptsache der Blick ist irgendwie starr


ich glaube wir meinen das selbe, aber ich finde die Formulierung irreführend: blick starr auf einen Punkt und nicht starr in die selbe Richtung (ohne Bewegung der Augen/Kopf)


----------



## Black-Under (13. August 2020)

Ich werde jetzt mal mit eingeschlagenen Lenker an Wand anlehnen anfangen und dann auf ein Backstein oder so umsteigen.
Ich habe bislang mit geraden Lenke vor der Wand geübt und wollte das jetzt direkt ohne Wand machen. Waren wohl ein paar Schritte zuviel auf einmal.
Also Danke habt mir erst mal weitergeholfen.  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (15. August 2020)

Ich würde das ohne Wand üben, lieber nur die 10 Sek. ohne Wand ausdehen, als minuten weise an der Wand üben.


----------



## Black-Under (15. August 2020)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ich würde das ohne Wand üben, lieber nur die 10 Sek. ohne Wand ausdehen, als minuten weise an der Wand üben.


ich mache das jetzt wie im Video, mit eingeschlagenen Vorderrad an der Wand war anfangs für mich schwerer als mit geraden VR. Jetzt geht an der Wand ohne Bremse und nur mit zeitweiligen Kontakt schon fast eine Minute. 
Als nächstes kommt ein Ziegelstein.......im Moment mach ich schnell Fortschritte bin echt happy.  
Ich glaube auch dass mir das auch im Trail beim fahren hilft wenn man weiß dass man sogar kurz stehen kann. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## dopero (15. August 2020)

Unbedingt extra für den Trackstand ein spezielles Rad anschaffen!  






Die Wand war vermutlich für den Anfang nicht ideal, Du hast Dich an der immer angelehnt. Das musst Du Dir halt jetzt abgewöhnen.


----------



## Black-Under (15. August 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Unbedingt extra für den Trackstand ein spezielles Rad anschaffen!


Muss ich mir dann auch so einen Bauch antrainieren? 

Aber heute noch ein paar mal geübt. Mit nem Schuh als Hilfe schaff ich ab und an bis zu einer Minute. Ohne max 10 sec. Ich glaube  das ist auch wieder irgendwie ne Kopfsache.


----------



## dopero (15. August 2020)

Müssen nicht, aber eine gewisse Masse hilft in dem Sport schon. Sonst fällt man ja gleich vom Rad, wenn man mal vom "Ball" getroffen wird  ;-) (der ist Roßhaargefüllt und hat zw. 500 und 600 g, es wird behauptet das bis zu 70 km/h Ballgeschwindigkeit erreicht werden).
Durch die fixe Übersetzung kann man halt gut Balancieren und den Lenker kann man auch nur mit der Oberschenkel/Hüfte/Bauch halten und dann lange so dastehen. So wie im Tor auf diesem Bild:





Zurück zu Deinen Schwierigkeiten. Vielleicht mal probieren sich durch langsames Fahren an das Stehenbleiben heranzutasten. Dabei wird man zuerst nur ein paar Augenblicke stehen bleiben können. Vorteil ist, dass man sich meistens gleich die Stellung mit leicht eingeschlagenem Lenker ganz automatisch angewöhnt. Die Stellung macht den Stand meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich stabiler und leichter kontrollierbar.
Und wenn man so was noch zu hause haben sollte, das ganze evtl. mal mit einem ungefedertem Rad probieren. So wie im oben verlinkten Video.


----------



## Black-Under (15. August 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Müssen nicht, aber eine gewisse Masse hilft in dem Sport schon. Sonst fällt man ja gleich vom Rad, wenn man mal vom "Ball" getroffen wird  ;-) (der ist Roßhaargefüllt und hat zw. 500 und 600 g, es wird behauptet das bis zu 70 km/h Ballgeschwindigkeit erreicht werden).
> Durch die fixe Übersetzung kann man halt gut Balancieren und den Lenker kann man auch nur mit der Oberschenkel/Hüfte/Bauch halten und dann lange so dastehen. So wie im Tor auf diesem Bild:
> 
> 
> ...



Das merkwürdige ist, mir fällt es schwerer das beim langsamen fahren und anhalten zu machen als beim aufsteigen.......keine Ahnung warum.
Aber es wird.........habe nächste Woche Urlaub da wird mehrmals am Tag trainiert.
Ein ungefedertes Bike hab ich nicht mehr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (16. August 2020)

Was allgemein fürs Gleichgewicht viel bringt, und zudem noch Spass bereitet sind Indoboards.


----------



## Black-Under (16. August 2020)

ron101 schrieb:


> Was allgemein fürs Gleichgewicht viel bringt, und zudem noch Spass bereitet sind Indoboards.


da überlege ich schon ne Weile mir eins zu holen. Gibt es das welche die du empfehlen kannst oder kann man einach irgendeins kaufen?


----------



## ron101 (16. August 2020)

Ich mag die ohne Führungsschiene lieber. Auch mag ich lieber die Rollen mit eher gösserem Durchmesser, ist beim anfangen vieleicht etwas schwieriger macht dafür nacheher mehr Spass. Mein Deck schaut aus wie ein kleines Holzsurfboard, damit habe ich mit meiner Frau kein Problem, dass ich es fix im Wohnzimmer stehen habe ;-)


----------



## ron101 (16. August 2020)

Kann man natürlich auch günstig selber was basteln mit Material aus dem Baumarkt oder so.


----------



## mad raven (16. August 2020)

Ich habe mir Eins aus einem 3€ Brett aus dem Baumarkt und wo blackrole gebaut. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall stehe fast ttäglich  drauf.
Ist imho aber eher weniger trackstand Gleichgewicht " sondern hilfreicher  fürs Körpergefühl auf Wurzeln und in der Luft


----------



## LetzRoll (17. August 2020)

Ich bin auch Team Baumarkt meets Blackroll.
Wenn man seinen Boden nicht zerkratzen will und es (noch) nicht so mit dem Gleichgewicht hat könnte man noch Rohrisolierung und Kabelbinder kombinieren - hab ich aber nicht getestet sondern ist nur ne fixe Idee. Daher keine Gewähr.

Wobei ich nicht behaupte einen Trackstand zu können und mir ebenfalls unsicher bin ob n balance board einen da richtig weiterhilft.


----------



## Xyz79 (18. August 2020)

So ein Balance Board bringt schon was. Seit dem ich da schon mal drauf stehe klappt es besser. 
vor allem bleibt man aber entspannter wenn mal das Rad auf nassen Wurzeln rutscht.


----------



## Anferd (31. August 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht behaupte einen Trackstand zu können und mir ebenfalls unsicher bin ob n balance board einen da richtig weiterhilft.


Ganz klar: Alle Übungen der Balance helfen sich gegenseitig. Die Motorik, die Skelettmuskeln, die Konzentration, und bei stehenden Übungen die Mobilität in Hüfte und Wirbelsäule sind immer relativ gleich. Zumindest das Lerntempo für den Trackstand steigt deutlich, wenn der Körper schon andere Balanceübungen gemeistert hat.

Und neben dem Trackstand hilft dir ein gutes Gleichgewicht beim Ausgleichen und auch Stolpern - also Nichtfallen. Im Endeffekt ein Leben lang und nicht nur beim Radeln. Schau mal, wie viele Rentner durch einen lapidaren Sturz wichtige Selbständigkeit einbüßen. Der ganze Bewegungsapparat ist für die kleinen Ausgleichsbewegungen als Training beim Balancieren sehr dankbar. Einbeinig Zähneputzen, Slackline auf dem Spielplatz mitnehmen, verspielt auf dem Bordstein entlangbalancieren - alles tolle Übungen für den Alltag, die den ganzen Körper in Schuss halten.

@Black-Under Neben der besten Rangehensweise an die einzelne Übung ist das allgemeine Lernen interessant. Unser Hirn lernt Körperbeherrschung fast nur im Schlaf. Tagsüber werden neue Eindrücke nur zwischengespeichert. Du kannst also mit 5x10 Minuten über eine Woche verteilt sehr viel mehr Balance lernen, als wenn du einmal 50 Minuten balancierst. Ich habe eine Zeitlang das Rad möglichst täglich zwischendurch mal für 3-5 Minuten balanciert, das hat mir viel gebracht.
Und noch was. Ganz viel Balance lernt man einfach so beim Radfahren über die Zeit. Meinen ersten Trackstand konnte ich irgendwann nach vielen Kilometern auf meinem Trekkingrad. Ohne je dafür direkt trainiert zu haben außer mal beim Ampelstopp.


----------



## jake (31. August 2020)

Versuche auch ab und an eine Variationen zu machen d.h. im Sitzen,  im Stehen, ein Fuß auf dem vorderen Pedal der andere auf dem Vorderrad, mal versuchen auch eine Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen. Und wichtig, das hab ich leider verpasst, den Lenker auch mal in die andere Richtung drehen und den anderen Fuß nach vorn bringen.


----------



## mad raven (31. August 2020)

@Anferd es gibt zumindest geteilte Meinungen darüber in wie weit Lernerfolge/Techniken übertragbar sind. Was man aber (mMn) übertragen kann ist Körperwahrnehmung und die von dir erwähnte Konzentration. Die Art der Ausgleichsbewegungen sind natürlich unterschiedlich, aber die Lernerfolge traten bei mir schneller ein.

es sind leider zwei sich widersprechende wichtige Dinge: time-off  (damit der Köpf im schlaf lernt und verarbeitet)  und Wiederholung (um es einzuschleifen). Mir hilft es mir Ziele zu setzen und an guten Tagen viel dran zu arbeiten. Aber wenn es mal gar nicht will eben abzubrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (1. September 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> @Anferd es gibt zumindest geteilte Meinungen darüber in wie weit Lernerfolge/Techniken übertragbar sind. Was man aber (mMn) übertragen kann ist Körperwahrnehmung und die von dir erwähnte Konzentration. Die Art der Ausgleichsbewegungen sind natürlich unterschiedlich, aber die Lernerfolge traten bei mir schneller ein.
> 
> es sind leider zwei sich widersprechende wichtige Dinge: time-off  (damit der Köpf im schlaf lernt und verarbeitet)  und Wiederholung (um es einzuschleifen). Mir hilft es mir Ziele zu setzen und an guten Tagen viel dran zu arbeiten. Aber wenn es mal gar nicht will eben abzubrechen.


Das interessante bei mir war dass ich überhaupt nicht weiterkam und dann vor Frust zwei Wochen nicht mehr geübt habe und auf einmal ging es wesentlich besser.


----------



## DonArcturus (1. September 2020)

Übungen brauchen auch Pausen. Vergisst man gerne immer wieder ?


----------



## Anferd (1. September 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das interessante bei mir war dass ich überhaupt nicht weiterkam und dann vor Frust zwei Wochen nicht mehr geübt habe und auf einmal ging es wesentlich besser.


Ja, und das geht noch viel weiter. Bei jungen Eltern herrscht krasser Schalfentzug. Deren Gehirne speichern teilwese Informationen über Monate zwischen. Abrufbar sind diese während der harten Phase nicht. Wenn die Eltern dann aber Schlaf nachholen können, wird das Gelernte verfügbar und abrufbar.

Lernen ist etwas für einen neugierigen, ausgeruhten Geist. Das Gespür dafür geht bei uns im Schulsystem vielen vollständig verloren - da geht es halt um Noten, schon in der Grundschule. Gute Vorbereitung für das Arbeitsleben - Leistung statt Leidenschaft, Aushalten statt Spaßhaben, und bloß nichts hinterfragen. Wohl dem, der da seinen Weg mit etwas Achtsamkeit und Reflektion gestalten kann.


----------



## S-H-A (1. September 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das interessante bei mir war dass ich überhaupt nicht weiterkam und dann vor Frust zwei Wochen nicht mehr geübt habe und auf einmal ging es wesentlich besser.


Hatte ich beim klettern häufiger. Vor allem wenn der Rest des Lebens nebenher noch schlaucht, hat das Hirn einfach keine Ressourcen um Engramme aufzubauen.


----------

